# New Coffin



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Today I finished a new coffin for the yard. I had one waaaay back in the day but the weather killed it. After searching the web and looking back on the older post I found this.

http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin_2.html

So, I went to Home Depot today and spent about $30 and ended the day with this!!!










I plan to have a green flood inside what a blue flood spot on the outside. If all goes well I hope to have a small fogger inside. Smoking coffin!! 

I still need to open the cracks a bit on the front but here is a few test pics from tonight.



















If I have time and extra money (yeah right on both accounts) I hope to build one more.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

I like it DoctorShadow!!! It looks real good,smoke would set it off just right!!!


----------



## wakingwitch (Oct 10, 2008)

that is some outstanding carpentry..great job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That turned out really good.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job! I really like he green light inside the coffin really gives it a scary look.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

agreed! the green light gves it a very creepy look


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great job on the coffin, I too like the green light.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Love it! The lighting really sets it off perfectly!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Brilliant!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks like it's built to last

The lighting really adds a nice touch and so will the fog.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job and thanks for the link to the plans for it too. A coffin is on my list. I like that this has storage possibilities too.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that great nice job.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree. Really nice coffin, and I was a carpenter by trade, now just a hobbiest. The only issue I would have with one like that is weight and storage. Is it heavy? How do you store it? I was looking to make one out of foam insulation board myself, to make it easier to store in the attic.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Looks as good as the one that my friend and I made. Only difference is that yours has a more defined "clipped diamond" shape. 

To answer your question Jaege, I can lift our TPC by myself. It all depends on the quality and moisture content of the wood. When our TPC was first constructed, it was fairly heavy (about 30lbs), but now that it has dried out, it's pretty light in comparison (about 15lbs).


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm glad everyone likes it.

It was a bit heavy, but again the wood I got was pretty damp. Hopefully in time it will dry out a bit and weigh a lot less.

Storage, well.... that is a whole other issue. This week I found the link and I want a coffin. So I built a coffin. 
Now, I have to figure out where to put the coffin after Halloween. :lolkin:

More than likely I will just leave it in the back yard. I figure the more weather it sees the better it will look. And the wood is treated anyway so...

Storage is a big issue I am running into this year. I want to make a fence but finding a place to put it after is kill me. 
I need to get on the ball and get me a work shop/ storage area built in the back. Time and $$$ are always in my way. :lolkin:


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Doc, you could always turn it into a coffee table or bookshelves. Thats what I wanna do when I make my own.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice toe pincher. I like the lighting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

DoctorShadow said:


> Thanks guys, I'm glad everyone likes it.:
> Now, I have to figure out where to put the coffin after Halloween. :lolkin:


Coffee Table. LOL!

Nice work.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually, I am making a fence too, and plan on storing it on the ceiling of my garage. I will use those big hooks you can get a lowes, and just suspend the pieces from them. If you have a garage, you could try that. As to a coffin, I am still leaning toward the insulation board model. It will be easy to get up the fold away stairs to my attic and easy to move around. I really like your wood coffin and would prefer to build one of wood myself, but being retentive as I am, I tend to consider those storage options well before the building/buying.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Coffee Table. LOL!
> 
> Nice work.


And when I have friends over I can hide a cooler inside. Want a drink? just lift the lid! Oh, drinks on one side and snacks on the the other!!! :lolkin::lolkin::lolkin:

Awesome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Last year after Halloween, I used my toepincher as a coffee table... until we started having my son's Cub Scout den meetings at our house. Then my husband made me move it.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Jaege, I think Keeping that insulation board coffin in your attic just might pay for it's self in heating bill savings this winter. ;D


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks great. So good in fact I went out and spent $19.70 on materials and built one myself this very afternoon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

looks great. To haunters toe pinchers are like potato chips you cant just have one


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Damn awesome. I think I shall build one now.


----------



## BooBaby (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great!!  I was going to have a coffin done for my yard last year but ended up going way overboard on my prop budget so I had to hold it off until this year. I also was going to put some strategically placed lights and a fogger in my coffin, seeing yours makes me want to do it even more. I was thinking of having someone handy with tools (not I), router a cross or something on the front so the fog/light can spill out from there too...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The more I look at this thing the more I like it. Love the "chained" version. Nice lock! Did you make that too? You're charming me. I may be forced to build one like yours out of wood, rather than foam. Foam would have to be a static prop, and who wants static?

Hey BooBaby, I like your idea of the cross cut out too, so the corpse inside is visible. That would be a nice touch.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great and love the lighting!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Outstanding job of that toe pincher and with the lighting and fog it is going to be something to see.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

How about turning it into a bed? Wouldn't that creep out your friends when they come over?


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks good . I made something very similar ...take a look. I made the circut that made the light fade in and out. With a pvc pipe pumped in for the fog . Now add the fog rolling out through the cracks in the wood slats and the fadeing light fadeing in and out...looked pretty good if I say so myself. Made 2 coffins. One had a green light , the other a red.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12484


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet. I love the green light.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

mattie said:


> Looks good . I made something very similar ...take a look. I made the circut that made the light fade in and out. With a pvc pipe pumped in for the fog . Now add the fog rolling out through the cracks in the wood slats and the fadeing light fadeing in and out...looked pretty good if I say so myself. Made 2 coffins. One had a green light , the other a red.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12484


NICE JOB!! I like the fading light idea, I bet that looks awesome.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Painted up the coffin today. Hope to do another light test tonight.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

steveshauntedyard said:


> looks great. To haunters toe pinchers are like potato chips you cant just have one


I thought that was bluckys.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice coloring. Are you literally using paint? Just greys and drybrush techniques?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great with the Green light.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow big difference with the paint. Yeah what did you use?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

well i may not have a tpc but what i do with my 6' reaper is put it in my room as a decoration then when halloween comes around i bring it back out, add the lights, add the fog, subtract the sunlight and boom! instant scare! haha


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

steveshauntedyard said:


> Wow big difference with the paint. Yeah what did you use?


I just bought a cheap gallon of black latex paint. After the black dried I did a light brush (very little paint on the brush) with white paint. That's it!


----------

